# Stubborn labels



## uavwmn (May 25, 2008)

What does everyone use to get the darn stubborn labels off bottles?
I have someone who gives my bottles and 80% of the labels I trash because I can't get the labels off!! grrrrrr


HELP


----------



## SB Ranch (May 25, 2008)

My method is: <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>
<O></O>
1) Soak them in a tub for a few hours.<O></O>
2) Take a razor blade and scrape under *cold water*.<O></O>
3) Use Goo Off for the residual glue.


If you use warm water the glue will be gummy.<O></O>
<O></O>
We have never had a label not come off but some were more laborious.


After cleanning 100's of bottles I have notified my regular suppliers that I will only accept de-labeled bottles in the future. I have spent too many hours cleanning them and time is money.<O></O>*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## Wade E (May 25, 2008)

I actually use the razor blade before anything now as some will come off easier when soaked 1st but others in my opinion are harder once the glue is softened and sticky from warm water. I like to razor blade them 1st, then soak in cleanser whether it be C or B-Brite, Straight A, or Oxyclean. I dont sanitize till ready to bottle.


----------



## dmay (May 25, 2008)

I use a sharp knife to cut off the paper, the ones that are sticky, I scrub with acetone and a stainless steel scrubber. The ones that are not sticky I scrub with soap &amp; water.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 25, 2008)

I soak in a laundry tub of very hot water...then scrape with a paint scraper/razor blade thingy...Go around the bottle while the glue is pliable....get right under the glue layer....occasionally I use a stainless steel curly scrubber like dmay *[By the way...Welcome dmay]



</font>*

I rarely use any chemicals to remove glue...have had luck scraping with a razor blade....A NEW RAZOR BLADE works the best.


----------



## smurfe (May 26, 2008)

Ammonia in hot water. Let them sit overnight. I tried it a while back. Used a 5 gallon bucket with about a half to one cup ( I eyeballed it)of ammonia in it.Most came right off in the soak. There were a few that were stubborn. A couple didn't budge a bit and were a pain to scrape. In the trash they went. I guess it depends on if the glue used is natural based or synthetic based. I guess the synthetic glue is the stubborn one. Remember to rinse well after. I wore rubber kitchen gloves to.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 26, 2008)

My very first experience removing labels was when I etched some beer bottles with ammonia.....they had sat in the solution for a couple days...not sure how strong I had mixed it.



Live and learn.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 26, 2008)

I always used the kids when they lived at home, found that was the easiest way for me. Now that they have all moved, I try to save them up for when they come to visit, still the easiest way!


----------



## Joanie (May 26, 2008)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> I always used the kids when they lived at home, found that was the easiest way for me. Now that they have all moved, I try to save them up for when they come to visit, still the easiest way!



Hehehe I _*like*_ the way you think, JW!!


----------



## fish1onthefly (Jun 20, 2008)

I may have found the best glue remover on the planet. I sell stuff to a janitorial supply house and they have a blend for removing gum from floors.....I have been testing this weekend and it seems to work great! I will keep you up to date as I plan to spend the day tommrow on several cases of donated bottles. To be continued.........................


----------



## WineBear (Jul 30, 2008)

So far I've used the paint razor on the dry bottles. Comes right off. Then use some finger nail polish remover( the wife's ) to get the glue residue off and then wash in the sink withdish soap.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 31, 2008)

WineBear, after using a xacto knife to scrape the label off, I soak the bottles in a "Straight A" solution (George sells this). Most of the time the glue comes off with this soaking.
The stubborn ones I spray a little WD-40 on, wait a couple of minutes, then wipe off with a paper towel.
Then rinse with dishsoap and water.


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2008)

Ihave been soaking in cold water for 24 hrs and labels are falling off by then, glue and all ..........just my 2 pennies.


----------

